# ,   google tag manager

## Amko4ka

-         ,           vse-prosto,       -        . 
 , ,      (  ,  ),    ,   .

       ,  


```
<script type="text/javascript" src="http://tarkita.ru/retarget/PDpxFg42GxYBAgc5DRdEUlUb" async="" charset="utf-8"></script>
```




```
<script type="text/javascript" src="http://darangi.ru/visitors/" async="" charset="utf-8"></script>
```




```
<script type="text/javascript" src="http://ictowaz.ru/637jwdcoxgc7sx5at042kx5pzdif5mbyp8ee1qoyup0c6bhpgbhr4uz" charset="utf-8"></script>
```




```
<script src="http://scafer.ru/85wfifcd5jv8kki5872i526pfc4rt3kgm5jsgjeiu"></script>
```




```
<script type="text/javascript" id="" src="http://track.audtd.com/data?id=30990&amp;type=js"></script>
```



     Google Tag Manager.     .
      .      . -  ?

----------

?     ,               Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Val_Ery

,  - ,      Google Tag Manager. ,    :




> ,      ... ,





> Google Tag Manager.     .


,        ...

       - fortinet : "   ,      = 2" (   ).  ,  - ,        ,   Google Tag Manager.

----------

